# updated dragon pics!!



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

heres a little picture update on the dragon... i was hesitant to post pics at first since they dont turn out real good due to her smaller size(and my lack of skill), but i didnt think these turned out to bad? shes really brightining up and growing like a weed........

w/o flash
View attachment 113249

View attachment 113250


w/ flash 
View attachment 113253

View attachment 113254


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

awesome, when it get's bigger, the colors should be absoulutly outragsly awesome, what are you feeding it?


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

yeah dude each day her colors get better... and shes still VERY young- thats the beauty of it... just gonna keep getting better and better! now shes on a diet of basically salad(twice a day) and phoenix worms till she cant take anymore at night... she gets real chunky after a good feeding but shits like 2-3 times a day----


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

i had one of those when i was little and my parents gave it away without me knowin nice dragon


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

Sliced carrots will bring out some colors







...and she'll love it. sliced thin and small


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

yeah she gets a few carrots in her salad but probably not enough? im gonna buy them sliced by the bag--- isnt it also true that if you get them outside for a bit each day the uv from the sun helps promote more color also?


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Those pics with the flash look outstanding. Very vivid colors!

Tommy


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

i have high hopes for that dragon. the yellow and orange shows well.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

i have never seen a dragon with thoes colors


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

check back in due time bro^--- their gonna get crazy!! they actually seem to get better by the day, gettin real fat too


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

btw your ven rhom is flawless


----------

